# Moving to Metepec/Toluca



## Valdezanais (Jun 28, 2016)

Hello! I will be moving to the Metepec/Toluca area soon from the US. i have two kids ages 6&8 and would like to get some input on schools. Some great schools in that area. Approx of fees. What do I need to bring with from our school in the states? Any information will be greatfully appreciated. Also ... Any groups or anything of that sort for expats in this region? Thanks!


----------



## Jbrosman (Mar 20, 2017)

*Moving to Metepec*

Hello. We are moving from the US to Metepec/Toluca as well. Did you have any luck finding out about schools. My son will be coming for his senior year of high school?


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Jbrosman said:


> Hello. We are moving from the US to Metepec/Toluca as well. Did you have any luck finding out about schools. My son will be coming for his senior year of high school?


How does you son feel about moving his senior year of high school ?


----------



## Jbrosman (Mar 20, 2017)

He is excited about it. He is thinking about it like being an exchange student for a year, but his Spanish is not that good. That's why I'm interested in the bilingual schools. I want him to learn better Spanish, but I don't want him to fail all of his courses either.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Is Toluca a nice place ? None of our friends ever mention visiting there. It is industrial ?


----------



## JesAbumi (Aug 5, 2014)

Toluca is an industrial city. It is not exactly pretty nor interesting, but people don't complain. Metepec is different, though. It has a large commercial area, high class residential areas and many private schools, such as "CENCA", "Forger", "TecMilenio", "IUEM", "Argos", among others. They are mostly bilingual. 
Being a native, I can confidently say Metepec is safer than Toluca.


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

Toluca is the capital of _Estado de México_ so is in the heartland in a sense. It's industrial, grew greatly after the Mexico City earthquakes of the 1980s and has a lot of traffic. It's also at around 8,000 ft elevation, higher than the valley of Mexico. It's friggin cold in the winter and it rains like crazy in the summer. It has _el volcán de Toluca_ which is a major volcano.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

I thought they had snow in Toluca.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

yep they have snow in Toluca once in a while. A couple of years ago the road was not passable for a couple of days..It is cold and there is very little heat in the houses


----------

